# Trivia 9/13



## luckytrim (Sep 13, 2018)

trivia 9/13
DID YOU KNOW...
For an adult human, taking just one step uses up to 200  muscles.

1. How many Oscars did the 1959 film 'Ben Hur'  win?
  a. - 9
  b. - 10
  c. - 11
  d. - 12
2. In music notation, what does "Pianissimo" mean  ?
3.  Between the years 1610-1754 what country was pushing its  influence
across Canada and the Great Lakes?
4. What country borders Thailand to the South?
  a. - Indonesia
  b. - Malaysia
  c. - Sri Lanka
  d. - Myanmar
5. Who sang the 50's hit, "Stand By Me"
(Bonus; Name the Group that this solo Artist came out of  ...)
6. What is the original meaning of "basket case", just one of  the horrible 
terms that were produced by World War I?
  a. - A soldier whose leg wounds had to be protected by a  woven basket 
whilst in a hospital bed.
  b. - A soldier who has had all four limbs  amputated.
  c. - A soldier who was suffering from  shell-shock.
  d. - A soldier who was fatally wounded whose belongings  would be sent home 
in a basket to his relatives.
7. If someone's comment in a meeting is called "tangential,"  what is someone 
saying of it?
  a. - censorable
  b. - drifting off topic
  c. - scientific
  d. - too specific
8. What was the name of the Ewing ranch on the hit drama  "Dallas"?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
You can still buy a Mazda with a Wankel (Rotary)  engine.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. "very soft"
3. France
4. - b
5. Ben E. King ( the Drifters )
6. - b
7. - b
8. Southfork

CRAP !!
Mazda last built a car powered by a rotary engine in 2012, the  RX-8, but had
to abandon it largely to poor fuel efficiency and emissions.  It has
continued to work on the technology, however, as it is one of  the company's
signature features.
A Wankel has three shortcomings compared to traditional piston  engines:
engines. ...
The first is the surface to volume ratio of the combustion  chamber affects the total efficiency capability.  
The second reason is lubrication.  Rotary engines have apex  seals with a combustion chamber on both sides.  In piston engines the bottom  side of the rings is continually lubricated with engine oil.  In Gen 1 Mazda  rotary engines a small amount of oil was
injected into the combustion chamber in order to keep those  seals
lubricated, much like a 2 cycle engine. That is not possible  with current
emissions regulations. 
Which brings us to the third issue: emissions.  This is  essentially a subset of the first two.  With low(er) efficiency and unique  lubrication needs there is not as much flexibility to meet emissions with rotary  engines.


----------

